# SoftICE



## devianthulk (Aug 1, 2004)

I would like to Download SofICE (for Windows) debugging Utility..
Can anyone give me the link??
I would also like to get my hands on some SoftIce tutorials.
Please help.


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Aug 1, 2004)

download SoftICE trial from:
*www.softpedia.com/public/cat/5/1/5-1-3.shtml


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 2, 2004)

Buddy what's up with Soft Ice????   
Enjoy 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## aadipa (Aug 2, 2004)

it has something to do with DDK na?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 2, 2004)

You can download SoftICE, but u r gonna need a serial number to install it . BTW whaddaya wanna do with it ? As far as I know, it's mostly used to develop crax for softwares (find breakpoint, go to address etc.) apart from debuggging.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 2, 2004)

hmm i think he want to fish some serial numbers   
 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry for the late reply....
All of u guessed it right ... i would like to learn the art of cracking....
I've read some tutorials on the net... now i wish to implement them.
Thanx a lot guys!!! 

Btw Andrew ... the link didnt work... plz give me direct link if possible.


Also if any1 could tell me some good cracking tutorials using SoftIce... i would be glad.


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Aug 2, 2004)

devianthulk wrote:


> All of u guessed it right ... i would like to learn the art of cracking....
> I've read some tutorials on the net... now i wish to implement them.--------------------Also if any1 could tell me some good cracking tutorials using SoftIce... i would be glad.


   

This is NOT a cracking forum dude.  
See the RULES before posting.  

I can give u the link to official site of  SoftICE --
*www.compuware.com/products/driverstudio/softice.htm
They don't allow giving trials easily cos U know -----  
Fill out the demo request form  ---You will be contacted by Compuware with more details so be sure your phone number and e-mail address are correct.--get ur 14 day free trial.   
Doesn't sound GOOD     

TRY GOOGLE .


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 2, 2004)

It_is_Andrew said:
			
		

> devianthulk wrote:
> 
> 
> > All of u guessed it right ... i would like to learn the art of cracking....
> ...


Yes i agree. BTW softice is tough to use if u don't know the internal working of the cpu.
devianthulk edit your post!!! If u want more details on softice PM me.
thanks
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 2, 2004)

sorry.... didnt go through the rules... will be careful next time....
Anyways ... thanx guys.


----------

